# Can a 1967 intake valley pan be chromed?



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

UPDATE :I am rebuilding my engine so it will have a fresh new paint. It will also have the oem chrome valve cover, chrome carb air cleaner, chrome stock capacity oil pan and polished chrome ceramic coated headers. So I thought it might be a nice touch to have the valley pan chromed. Do they have any type of baffles in them that would get ruined? Or maybe I can put some type of metal plug in the rear hole. I dont want anymore chrome than that or it starts looking cheesy. thanks


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

RMTZ67 said:


> I am rebuilding my engine so it will have a fresh new paint. It will also have the oem chrome valve cover, chrome carb air cleaner, chrome stock capacity oil pan and polished chrome ceramic coated headers. So I thought it might be a nice touch to have the valley pan chromed. Do they have any type of baffles in them that would get ruined? Or maybe I can put some type of metal plug in the rear hole. I dont want anymore chrome than that or it starts looking cheesy. thanks


Not exactly baffles and nothing that would get damaged from chroming....


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Basically a clamshell so no problem with chroming it.
I would make sure to straighten the mating surfaces on the sides and fit it before chroming.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No issue with chroming that part. But, it will be hard to keep polished and chrome sealing parts tend to leak more than painted stamped steel. The chrome is super slick and lets the oil out. My '65 has a ton of chrome under the hood that was done in the '70's when it ran a 428: chrome heater core cover, hood hinges, balancer, timing cover, balancer, PS mounts (that is a HUGE one), hood hinges, latch, and on and on. Most remained when I installed the 389 later on, and I've left it, but it is a PITA to keep looking great on a driven car. And now, it brings attention to how GRIMY my old carbs and manifolds are!


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

*chroming valley pan*

Thanks for the good info guys. I will purchase a new one and mate it to the block and intake and take a abrasive wheel to the gasket area after chroming as well.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

*valley pan*



Goat Roper said:


> Basically a clamshell so no problem with chroming it.
> I would make sure to straighten the mating surfaces on the sides and fit it before chroming.


So I was gonna buy a new one and have it chromed but was wondering. can I just use gas to clean out the old one? nothing fits better than oem. I can also use that money to chrome.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

RMTZ67 said:


> So I was gonna buy a new one and have it chromed but was wondering. can I just use gas to clean out the old one? nothing fits better than oem. I can also use that money to chrome.


Yes, that is how I cleaned mine....


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> No issue with chroming that part. But, it will be hard to keep polished and chrome sealing parts tend to leak more than painted stamped steel. The chrome is super slick and lets the oil out. My '65 has a ton of chrome under the hood that was done in the '70's when it ran a 428: chrome heater core cover, hood hinges, balancer, timing cover, balancer, PS mounts (that is a HUGE one), hood hinges, latch, and on and on. Most remained when I installed the 389 later on, and I've left it, but it is a PITA to keep looking great on a driven car. And now, it brings attention to how GRIMY my old carbs and manifolds are!


 I was wondering if you had a chrome oil pan on the 65. And if you had an leak issues. I bought this pan and it was a more expensive one and stated it was correct capacity. But if you look at the picks of the difference where the rear seal goes. Anyone else can chime in if you installed a chrome oil pan.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RMTZ67 said:


> I was wondering if you had a chrome oil pan on the 65. And if you had an leak issues. I bought this pan and it was a more expensive one and stated it was correct capacity. But if you look at the picks of the difference where the rear seal goes. Anyone else can chime in if you installed a chrome oil pan.


The new pan uses the later 3-prong gasket at the rear. Look at the photo, lower right gasket is what you want. https://www.bopengineering.com/pontiac_replacement_parts4.shtml

They also have the 1 piece oil pan gasket.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

*oil pan gasket*



PontiacJim said:


> The new pan uses the later 3-prong gasket at the rear. Look at the photo, lower right gasket is what you want. https://www.bopengineering.com/pontiac_replacement_parts4.shtml
> 
> They also have the 1 piece oil pan gasket.


 I feel better now. Thanks:bannana:


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Just sent of valley pan to get chromed. It will cost $130 and they will chrome only the top side. I will keep you posted in around 2 weeks hopefully.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Here it is in all its glory. more pics coming when I get my engine together.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Looks nice and shiny!


----------

